# The E3 2011 Thread



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 2, 2011)

Feel free to post updates, wishlists, anything to do with E3! 

I'm personally looking forward to hearing more about Codename: Kingdoms developed by Crytek which was announced at last year's E3.

E3 2010 Microsoft Press Conference: Codename Kingdoms in High Definition


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 2, 2011)

I needz "The Last Guardian" . I Love "Team Ico"


----------



## Kryss (Jun 3, 2011)

HD remakes of metal gear solid 2 and 3 sound pretty decent so far. new batman will be epic awesomeness too. and i cant wait for skyrim.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 3, 2011)

Can't wait to hear more about Sony's NGP, even though their E3 press conference is most likely going to be a giant apology. Also looking forward to see what Nintendo's new console will be - hopefully I'll have a reason to buy it other than Skyward Sword.

As far as games go:
-AC Revelations
-Arkham City
-Skyrim
-Battlefield 3
-Microsoft supposed to be working on a hardcore shooter for Kinect (I'm curious how it will turn out, though I'm not hopeful)
-Hopefully some word on D3 and Blizz's new MMO, though that may not pop up until Blizzcon in October (totally going )

That's all I can think of for now. I'm excited as fuck for next week!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Can't wait to hear more about Sony's NGP, even though their E3 press conference is most likely going to be a giant apology. Also looking forward to see what Nintendo's new console will be - hopefully I'll have a reason to buy it other than Skyward Sword.
> 
> As far as games go:
> -AC Revelations
> ...



Great choices my man. I reckon if they brought out an arcade gun for Kinect ala Time Crisis that could be really sweet. No wires, just you and guns obliterating enemies. Seeing as Microsoft thinks that Kinect will see them through the next few years and have claimed as their pre-E3 statement that Kinect will "change gaming forever" I wouldn't be surprised if that's what's in the pipeline.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 3, 2011)

Bungie are due to announce something new soon. Not sure when though.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Great choices my man. I reckon if they brought out an arcade gun for Kinect ala Time Crisis that could be really sweet. No wires, just you and guns obliterating enemies. Seeing as Microsoft thinks that Kinect will see them through the next few years and have claimed as their pre-E3 statement that Kinect will "change gaming forever" I wouldn't be surprised if that's what's in the pipeline.



I'd like to apologize in advance for what appears to have turned into a bit of a rant towards Kinect and motion gaming in general as I typed it out, but here goes  :

I agree an arcade shooter like Time Crisis would be pretty fun, I just have no idea how they'd do it since the Kinect can't track finger movements very well (or at all, far as I know). I mean that Star Wars game they demoed looked like it had some great potential for fun (given I'm a huge Star Wars nerd), but it still hasn't come out. I'm also still waiting on Forza Kinect.

But as it stands right now, I have a Kinect (family works at MS so I got the console bundle when it launched) but it isn't even plugged in to the system. There's just no point for it when the only games for it are so bland, and when some games quite frankly don't work super well. For example, Kinect Sports has this boxing game on it, but it tracks so bad you end up just flailing your arms wildly hoping the other person goes down first. Blocking and dodging punches is a completely useless tactic other than for a pathetic attempt to make it feel like you're actually playing the game properly. There's so much potential for motion gaming, but the games pretty much feel like they're just demoing the technology for you.

The greatest thing about the Kinect is that now my uncle actually lets his kids play Xbox because he realizes that not all non-Nintendo games are brutal shooters. But unfortunately, Kinectimals doesn't really satisfy the older gamer crowd which is why we need to see this motion gaming technology be applied to hardcore games, not the same rehashed dance/sports/fitness/mini-game garbage Nintendo launched the Wii with 5 years ago. These kinds of games are targeted at people who don't play video games, which is great for getting more people into gaming and getting it accepted as a strong media/art form, but they can't forget about making stuff for those of us who already actually play video games since we're the ones whose purchasing habits will ultimately decide if it's worth it for them to keep producing motion controlled games or not (and believe me, I'd love to see motion gaming succeed side-by-side with controller based games). 

And to follow this whole rant on Kinect and motion gaming, I hope Nintendo learns from what Microsoft and Sony did that they can keep their motion gaming, but have a strong core system, too - complete with online play, good graphics, and third party title support to attract different kinds of gamers. Nintendo has some of the strongest franchises in the gaming industry, but their own games for the Wii are probably the only titles worth owning on the console.

TL;DR Version:

Give us a reason to put down the controllers we've been using and have been comfortable with for several decades, get off the couch, and experience one of our favorite pastimes in a different way by making compelling, fun games that have depth, (preferably) a story with memorable characters, at least some complexity, and a level of immersion beyond 'jump now' or 'stick your hands out and pet the virtual kitty cat.'


E: It just seems like every time these "revolutionary new ways of gaming" pop up, they COMPLETELY overlook the fact that the games themselves have to be worth playing


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

Microsoft have said that Kinect titles will triple by the end of the year and I imagine guns would have triggers 

If you could reload and cock them too that would be fucking awesome.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Microsoft have said that Kinect titles will triple by the end of the year and I imagine guns would have triggers
> 
> If you could reload and cock them too that would be fucking awesome.



The point of Kinect is to have no controllers though other than your body. The whole thing they touted was that you don't need wonky sticks in your hands to play their games, you just stand in front of the camera and go. Having a gun controller would defeat that mentality, don't you think?

I mean if they use a gun controller, that's all fine and cool. But then what separates them from Sony's Move or Wii's controllers which is what Kinect wanted to get away from?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> The point of Kinect is to have no controllers though other than your body. The whole thing they touted was that you don't need wonky sticks in your hands to play their games, you just stand in front of the camera and go. Having a gun controller would defeat that mentality, don't you think?
> 
> I mean if they use a gun controller, that's all fine and cool. But then what separates them from Sony's Move or Wii's controllers which is what Kinect wanted to get away from?



You make a good point Sir. 

...well, in that case Microsoft better have an ace in the hole when they are making claims like "Kinect will change gaming forever" and that they've got lot to boast about this year. This "big news" better be pretty fucking good.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 3, 2011)

Yeah, damn straight their big news better be good 

It feels like all 3 console manufacturers have a lot to prove this year. Microsoft has to validate Kinect's controller free gaming, Sony has to make up for the past 2 months of getting smashed by hackers out the wazoo, and Nintendo's new console needs to catch up with and hopefully exceed the capabilities of PS3 and Xbox 360. It's going to be an amazing week to say the least.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 3, 2011)

Things i want to drool over this year at E3?


Forza 4 
Modern Warfare 3




Pretty much it for me.


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Yeah, damn straight their big news better be good
> 
> It feels like all 3 console manufacturers have a lot to prove this year. Microsoft has to validate Kinect's controller free gaming, Sony has to make up for the past 2 months of getting smashed by hackers out the wazoo, and Nintendo's new console needs to catch up with and hopefully exceed the capabilities of PS3 and Xbox 360. It's going to be an amazing week to say the least.



Well, if IGN was anywhere in the ballpark with their mockup Project Cafe, Nintendo's console will surpass both by quite a bit. And it seems they've learned their mistakes with online. The 3DS eShop is supposed to be much closer to what the 360 has in terms of an online store, and that's a good sign that they've THOUGHT about how to make their online components good this time 

I'm pretty much just excited for Nintendo at E3. I don't see MS going anywhere with the Kinect (I'm with WickedSymphony on this one); I'd love to see it work, but I just don't think it will in a home environment (MS, feel free to prove me wrong). And, if it can't track finger movements like someone above said, I'm gonna wait until they release the Kinect+  Sony... they're pretty much gonna be apologetic with some NGP news thrown here or there. Never been much of a Sony fan, to be honest.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 3, 2011)

I dunno, with Microsoft's bold-faced confidence, they could very well have something up their sleeve.

Wii 2 does look sick though.


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I dunno, with Microsoft's bold-faced confidence, they could very well have something up their sleeve.
> 
> Wii 2 does look sick though.



That's exactly what I was thinking. I love my 360 and play it more than anything else, so I don't want their conference to be "Oh look! We have Modern Warfare 3! And over there! Is that Gears of War 3, I see? And how about we redo the original Halo with Reach graphics JUST for good measure".


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 3, 2011)

Half-Life 2 Episode 3. It better come out this year or I'm gonna have a tantrum.
Skyrim

Those two should keep me occupied for a while.

Oh and I heard ICO was doing something new. Whatever they're doing.  Shadow of the Colossus was epic.


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2011)

Team ICO has been working on "The Last Guardian" for some time now, and it might even be coming out either 4th Quarter this year, or spring of next.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 4, 2011)

Dead Undead said:


> Half-Life 2 Episode 3



Valve has already said they will NOT have any new information regarding Half-Life: Episode 3 at E3 this year, considering they've done away with episodic content. It is simply wayyyy too late to release it with such a dated engine. That said, they're probably waiting until next year to announce Half Life 3, which will probably tie up episode 3 and beyond


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 4, 2011)

This wasn't announced a E3, though it might be there. It's a novel idea, but they've completely ruined Spyro. He looks derpy.


----------



## Dead Undead (Jun 4, 2011)

Mexi said:


> Valve has already said they will NOT have any new information regarding Half-Life: Episode 3 at E3 this year, considering they've done away with episodic content. It is simply wayyyy too late to release it with such a dated engine. That said, they're probably waiting until next year to announce Half Life 3, which will probably tie up episode 3 and beyond



Yeah, I just read that.  I'll still wait for it though. I know Valve will do something awesome with it.


----------



## JamesM (Jun 4, 2011)

Skyrim.
Last Guardian.
ICO and Shadow of the Colossus remakes.

That is all.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 5, 2011)

New Lara Croft


----------



## GazPots (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn, more Tomb Raider would be awesome.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Just saw Microsoft's press briefer. Halo 4 and a HD remake of Halo:CE announced! They called Halo4 the start of a new trilogy.Ghost Recon Future Soldier looked kick ass and I am REALLY REALLY REALLY looking forward to Mass Effect 3!


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Bungie are due to announce something new soon. Not sure when though.



They aren't even going to be at E3, so no announcement from them.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 6, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> Just saw Microsoft's press briefer. Halo 4 and a HD remake of Halo:CE announced! They called Halo4 the start of a new trilogy.



That's probably going to be really, really bad. I doubt that any company that isn't named Bungie can give Halo credit, considering it is a tad unique among console FPSs. It isn't very unique, but it is a little different.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 6, 2011)

Mass Effect 3. It's the only thing on the horizon I'm truly excited about.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> That's probably going to be really, really bad. I doubt that any company that isn't named Bungie can give Halo credit, considering it is a tad unique among console FPSs. It isn't very unique, but it is a little different.


 
Halo is amazing. 343 Industries is made up of people who have worked on various Halo media including books and comics, and they also helped with Reach. They know what they're doing.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm more pumped for the Halo : CE remake  I loved the first one and I hope they up the difficulty on Legendary since now it's a joke

Edit : Watched the trailer for 4, holy. ballsacks. I want it now.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 6, 2011)

looks like more Halo shit for the fanboys. fortunately, battlefield 3 proved just how irrelevant modern warfare 3 will be.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2011)

The coverage on Spike had a heaping helping of extra Skyrim gameplay coverage after the conference, and it did _nothing_ to help me wait patiently for the game to be released. It looks SO. FUCKING. SWEET.

The demo of the new Ghost Recon was the first time I've ever seen the Kinect used in a way that'd I'd actually consider useful, with the caveat that I only thought that for the weapons customization. The actual gameplay with the Kinect looked exactly as stupid and unnecessary as I expected it would. Combine the controller with the voice commands and you'd have something sweet...


...and you'd have something they've had the tech for since SOCOM for PS2, at _least_.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexi said:


> battlefield 3 proved just how irrelevant modern warfare 3 will be.


 
I don't really do the warfare fps thing, but the BF3 preview/demo might just have been friggin' epic enough to make me give it another shot.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexi said:


> fortunately, battlefield 3 proved just how irrelevant modern warfare 3 will be.



Last year, I thought battlefield would challenge COD Blackops. I didn't play BF, but the ppl I know who did weren't all that trilled with it.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 6, 2011)

Interesting...



> EA's Frank Gibeau disagrees. "Obviously, more computing horsepower is nice, but to be honest, the Xbox 360 and PS3 still have a lot of horsepower that hasn't been tapped."
> 
> Square Enix is already anticipating the Xbox 720 by planning to open a second Canadian development studio by 2012.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobo (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexi said:


> looks like more Halo shit for the fanboys.



Well at least you're not being a douche about a...video...game...


----------



## GazPots (Jun 6, 2011)

Roll on tomorrow with the 20 minute presentation/demo/whatever slots they have set.



Really pumped after seeing the forza 4 trailer. Looks fucking fantastic. Halo 4 and Halo remake look epic too.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 6, 2011)

Bobo said:


> Well at least you're not being a douche about a...video...game...



unfortunately, most people that I've met that are hardcore Halo fans also tended to be quite fanboyish about the franchise, so don't interpret my comment as some sort of personal attack, its just based largely on my experience. when it comes to games, to each his own of course.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 6, 2011)

Hey MW3. Battlefield 3 called and said pack your shit and GET THE FUCK OUT!! Seriously.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 6, 2011)

yeah all the people complaining about the original BF3 videos not being representative of the multiplayer component can stfu now. This game just took a steaming dump all over modern warfare.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm reserving judgement. After Crysis 2, I know not to get hyped for a game based on looks. I didn't like Bad Company 2 so we'll see. I know MW3 is going to be brilliant, but will have it's own flaws.


----------



## Qweklain (Jun 6, 2011)

Battlefield 3 is NOT Bad Company, I hope you all understand that. It is the original Battlefield style, so there is quite a difference from Bad Company. 

Also, I have to laugh at people being excited for MW3. I mean, how many times does one have to play the SAME game? Now that all CoDs are Modern combat, there is really no difference from any of them other than maps and a couple killstreaks. 

In my opinion, CoD is completely dead as they just keep rehashing the same over, and over, and over again, literally. The only thing good about CoD anymore is campaign, and a 5-hour campaign is not enough to warrant a $60 price. Not only that, but with MW3's "Elite" pay-to-play system, they are just burying themselves. You will not be able to play map packs or get certain features without paying the greedy whore that is Activision every month.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 6, 2011)

omfg that tank video of battlefield does shit all over modern warfare. now that is what i'm talking about. that is impressive as all hell. now i'm even more excited for the end of the year  battlefield looks like without a doubt it'll be game of the year after seeing that. if mass effect 3 were done this year it would probably give a run for it's money but nothing else is even in the same league that i've seen. although skyrim also will be impressive this is just wow.


----------



## Zei (Jun 6, 2011)

I missed MS', but I heard it was Kinect, Kinect, more Kinect, and then oh, Halo at the end. Not too worried. Heard it was bad.

Saw the second half of Sony's: I'm a bit impressed by the Vita, but it's nothing too extraordinary. No Kevin Butler? That's some BS :/

Nintendo will shit all over them.


----------



## BlackMesa (Jun 6, 2011)

Well pretty much my whole utter hate of all things MW is the multiplay. I actually love the single player game. But the multi is total shit. Nothing but kill streak, camping, little kid death match. Seriously the shit gets old after 15 minutes. Its like they tried to make a hybrid of Counter Strike and BF2. Both those games are awesome but the mish mash that is the MW multi is not.


----------



## MFB (Jun 6, 2011)

Zei said:


> Nintendo will shit all over them.



Yup, by rolling out the same "Safe" games they've been putting out for 20+ years  We'll see a new Zelda (oh boy!), new Mario (no way!) and probably another Mario PARTY (get out!), perhaps a Metroid game (oh cool!) and 

They never taking any fucking risks and continue to make the same shit, and no, I don't care if this is condescending towards them - make a game I actually might WANT to play. Only "risk" they've taken in years was having RE4 on GameCube and then later on the Wii.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 6, 2011)

MFB said:


> Yup, by rolling out the same "Safe" games they've been putting out for 20+ years  We'll see a new Zelda (oh boy!), new Mario (no way!) and probably another Mario PARTY (get out!), perhaps a Metroid game (oh cool!) and
> 
> They never taking any fucking risks and continue to make the same shit, and no, I don't care if this is condescending towards them - make a game I actually might WANT to play. Only "risk" they've taken in years was having RE4 on GameCube and then later on the Wii.



hey man don't talk shit bout mario party that game is so cutthroat when drinking with friends lol


----------



## Zei (Jun 6, 2011)

MFB said:


> Yup, by rolling out the same "Safe" games they've been putting out for 20+ years  We'll see a new Zelda (oh boy!), new Mario (no way!) and probably another Mario PARTY (get out!), perhaps a Metroid game (oh cool!) and



I'd take all those over another COD or Halo anyday.



> They never taking any fucking risks and continue to make the same shit, and no, I don't care if this is condescending towards them - make a game I actually might WANT to play. Only "risk" they've taken in years was having RE4 on GameCube and then later on the Wii.



Mad World, check it.

If Nintendo is going to do what they say they want to with their new system (gain back the "core" gamer) then they'll have better 3rd party support and more gritty games on an HD console. We already know they have one of those 3 requirements; tomorrow we'll find out the other two. I think they will.

Not going to hide it, though, I'm a bit biased.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 7, 2011)

Qweklain said:


> Also, I have to laugh at people being excited for MW3. I mean, how many times does one have to play the SAME game? Now that all CoDs are Modern combat, there is really no difference from any of them other than maps and a couple killstreaks.



Really bro? I know it's a cash cow, but Infinity Ward put out quality games. They're what propelled this obsession with modern war into millions of homes in the first place.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 7, 2011)

Gotta say. I'm liking some of the things I see with a few of the games on Kinect. I'm also glad they added finger tracking so we can actually use our fingers for a trigger unlike the ghost recon demo they showed where you have to open your whole hand to fire. But yea, I may actually hook up my Kinect this Fall to give things a try.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 7, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Really bro? I know it's a cash cow, but Infinity Ward put out quality games. They're what propelled this obsession with modern war into millions of homes in the first place.



The developers that made the original Modern Warfare haven't been a part of Infinity Ward for quite some time now (after the mass firing). It explains why MW2 was so terrible and probably why MW3 probably won't be as exciting or fun as the first iteration of the franchise.

That said, both games will probably offer something for different kinds of gamers. BF3 is more rooted in realism and strategy whereas MW3 will be more arcade-y and have a more exaggerated/cinematic feel.

And as for Nintendo, most "serious" gamers have given up on Nintendo being able to offer the depth and substance needed to make truly great games. the gimmick that is motion control became the focal point and NOT the quality of storytelling or gameplay. I'm sure this HD Wii 2.0 will probably bring it on par with the current systems, but in all fairness, Nintendo should keep catering to the new demographics that they've been able to get since the release of the Wii (people that don't really play games and seniors). Accessibility/simplicity of games is a strength for Nintendo, so they should stick to what they're good at.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 7, 2011)

Devil May Cry reboot, MGS collection, PSVita FTW


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2011)

dead island anyone? this looks awesome to me, been waiting for a serious zombie game.
i didnt really enjoy the feel of left for dead and dead rising, anyway enjoy:


----------



## Zei (Jun 7, 2011)

It reminds me of Dead Rising with better graphics... Either way, it looks fun.


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm anticipating 'Dark Souls' the most but am also looking forward to;

Arkham City (loved Arkham Asylum)
And I don't know it it's mentioned at E3 yet, but OMFG Diablo 3 needs to release already!
Also 'Dead Island' looks interesting because I've been a zombie freak since the 80's and 90's, but hopefully it isn't disapointing Like RE:5 was =(

YouTube - &#x202a;Trailer of "Dark Souls" from E3&#x202c;&rlm;


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 7, 2011)

WiiU controller's not a fucking controller.

that's a god damn DS.


----------



## Zei (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo win.

That is all.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 7, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 7, 2011)

So far I'm only hyped for BF3, The new Assassin's Creed, Tomb Raider and Uncharted 3. Not feeling the new Wii U. I think there's some interesting opportunities to develop games and push the creativity for it like doing a new LA Noire, Mirror's Edge 2 for it, But so far none of the games have me sold on it really. Maybe the Aliens Game for it was kinda neat.

To me I just want great games and there seems to be more effort put into "Gimmicky" things being thrown at us.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Jun 7, 2011)

Microsofts press conference has been really boring so far....


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 7, 2011)

I really just want to play Resistance 3.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 7, 2011)

The PSVita looks pretty fucking cool, but I doubt I'll get one at launch. I'll wait to see what kind of titles and 3rd party support it gets, and whether or not it has any wonky hardware issues. It's promising, though.

The Wii U, on the other hand... 

"What's that? You don't like waving your arms around like an epileptic octopus on meth when you game? OK, how about a controller that's large enough to give you arthritis if you do hold it anywhere but in your lap? MAYBE NEXT TIME YOU WON'T COMPLAIN, CORE GAMERS! MUAHAHAHAHA!!!"

Seriously, wtf. I think the idea of a touchscreen on a controller has promise, but that thing is fucking huge. Remember how Microsoft downsized the original Xbox controller because it was ridiculous? Well, Nintendo doesn't.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 7, 2011)

I mean _look_ at this monstrosity:


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo put so many gimmicks into the Wii U controller, like a camera and a mic, but it still has a resistive touch screen. How are you supposed to press the buttons and use the touch screen if you can't just quickly tap on it with your finger tip? The whole controller design seems gimmicky and lazy, like they just added everything they could think of before they actually designed the controller, coming up with this at the last minute. God I hope they change it to something at least vaguely ergonomic. The Wii U is essentially a DSi where they separated the screens, blew the lower screen up to 6.2" and added trigger buttons, and turned the top screen into a TV. Fail, Nintendo.

tl;dr-


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 7, 2011)

Note the screen says "Lower and look at theTV!" 

The controller is so large that it eclipses your TV.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 7, 2011)

Nintendo just took "gimmicky" to a whole new level.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 7, 2011)

Mexi said:


> Nintendo just took "gimmicky" to a whole new level.



I'd have to agree. Not impressed, but I usually never am by Nintendo. Honestly I would probably never touch another Nintendo console again if not for Zelda and even that is a stretch.

Regarding Halo fanboys....most of the fanboys are actually boys(ie, younger than 16 and shouldn't be playing the game to begin with). Those of us were young adults when CE first launched are who really propelled it to the juggernaut it is today and I'd say are more along the lines of myself, which is to say I love the games and the universe but my objectivity is not lost so I still judge each game not only on its own merit but against others in the series.

That being said, I've still yet to play an FPS that works so well on a console as any Halo game from a mechanics perspective. The original FEAR came close in enemy AI, but not in control.


----------



## Yaris (Jun 7, 2011)

I like it.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 7, 2011)

what also gets me is how Microsoft/Xbox wants to integrate every aspect of media into their services. Using their terrible Bing search engine to find movies/shows to watch completely ignored the fact that cable companies and shit like NetFlix won't allow microsoft to just bogart their industry so easily (unless they establish partnerships with these brands, which is unlikely). Their focus on voice recognition for all that shit seems counter-intuitive in every way that we engage with media and I don't think everyone is gonna jump ship just because Microsoft tells us its the greatest thing since sliced bread.


----------



## Mordacain (Jun 7, 2011)

Mexi said:


> what also gets me is how Microsoft/Xbox wants to integrate every aspect of media into their services. Using their terrible Bing search engine to find movies/shows to watch completely ignored the fact that cable companies and shit like NetFlix won't allow microsoft to just bogart their industry so easily (unless they establish partnerships with these brands, which is unlikely). Their focus on voice recognition for all that shit seems counter-intuitive in every way that we engage with media and I don't think everyone is gonna jump ship just because Microsoft tells us its the greatest thing since sliced bread.



Microsoft does have a partnership with Netflix. I'm not sure if I understand your gripe though. I agree Bing sucks and of course Microsoft is pushing it as they don't don't want to just roll over to google, but I don't see how media integration is a problem. All 3 major consoles have Netflix streaming (not to mention Hulu Plus) so I don't see Microsoft doing something anyone else is. Sony in particular always advertised the PS3 as doing everything, so if anyone's been pushing the media integration aspect as a major selling point, I'd say its been Sony.

Sorry for continuing the OT, I just didn't really get the complaint I guess.


----------



## Zei (Jun 7, 2011)

I dunno, IGN says the controller feels very nice in their hand. And I'll take the word of someone who's played it over my own judgements.

E3 2011: Playing the Wii U - Wii News at IGN

It also has a ton of great games coming to it as well by 3rd parties: BF3, Assassin's Creed, Super Smash Bros. (yes, I know it's not a 3rd party game), and there's a list someone compiled that I can't remember off the top of my head.


----------



## Mexi (Jun 8, 2011)

Mordacain said:


> Microsoft does have a partnership with Netflix. I'm not sure if I understand your gripe though. I agree Bing sucks and of course Microsoft is pushing it as they don't don't want to just roll over to google, but I don't see how media integration is a problem. All 3 major consoles have Netflix streaming (not to mention Hulu Plus) so I don't see Microsoft doing something anyone else is. Sony in particular always advertised the PS3 as doing everything, so if anyone's been pushing the media integration aspect as a major selling point, I'd say its been Sony.
> 
> Sorry for continuing the OT, I just didn't really get the complaint I guess.



yeah I don't think I worded my gripes properly. my problem is with the voice-recognition as being the primary medium by which people are expected to access this kind of content. its neither innovative nor intuitive, yet Microsoft insists its going to change the way we access media (the same thing Sony has been saying since '08 which just media integration) but it will undoubtedly fall short of expectations. I just assumed that since they claimed they would be doing something new and innovative this year at E3, I was expecting something more than what Sony has been offering for years. The only things that looked remotely good were Gears and Forza, cause all of their other kinect games come off as incredibly gimmicky or smack of pandering (disney partnership lol) so really, my problem is with the hype with so-called "innovative" approaches to gaming and not delivering on it, similar to the Wii U announcement.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm reserving judgement. After Crysis 2, I know not to get hyped for a game based on looks. I didn't like Bad Company 2 so we'll see. I know MW3 is going to be brilliant, but will have it's own flaws.



EXACTLY <3

Crysis was an alright game, but I didn't even bear to finish the campagin, let alone get hooked on MP. All Battlefields past BF:Vietnam have been the same.

Gameplay/Feel>>>>>>>>>>>Appearance

Just from the look of the gameplay of BF3, it honestly looks like a game I'd rent just to check out the graphics. Doesn't look like it holds many elements that particularly interest me.

Guess I'll have to cope with my 'shitty ,copy & paste' but amazing and 'Fuck off you know you'll all buy it, haters' MW3 then.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 8, 2011)

The Wii U is fucking ridiculous.

As far as I'm concerned; PSVita is gimmicky in a useful, intuitive way that adds to gaming potential. Wii U is an arthritis inducing, furniture damaging, counter intuitive piece of overdesigned (and at the same time underdesigned...) piece of gimmicky garbage.

Does the _idea_ have potential? Absolutely. Has Nintendo completely lost the fucking plot with regard to the design and current/advertised uses? Absolutely. Will they have to totally redesign the entire controller and come out with something more reasonable? Probably not, because as far as I can tell Nintendo fanboi's are totally oblivious to what is and isn't a balls-out-retarded idea.

EDIT: Also, working in a second hand store I can say that we got more Wii's traded in/sold than _any other console_. I can only imagine how many cases of buyers/moron's remorse this monstrosity will cause...


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jun 8, 2011)

All I want is Uncharted 3


----------



## Stealth7 (Jun 8, 2011)

Marv Attaxx said:


> All I want is Uncharted 3



+1!




If MW3 gets GOTY over this I'll lose faith in humanity.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)

New Nintendo Wii U Console To Sport IBM PowerPC Chip | ITProPortal.com

[/nerd]


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 8, 2011)

Some buddies and I played Final Fantasy: Crystal Chronicles for Game Cube, only downfall was each of us had to have a gameboy advanced/SP. So I could see with games like that, the WiiU being usefull.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 8, 2011)

Why the fuck did Nintendo design a fucking iPad for a controller? And who the fuck puts analog sticks ABOVE the god damn buttons? The way it looks seems to scream unwanted button presses to me, not to mention the whole thing just looks huge and awkward. I can only imagine how difficult it will be to keep that huge controller stable with one hand while trying to press on the touch screen with the other.

On the bright side, at least third party companies will start putting games on Nintendo's console so people will have more good games to buy other than those produced by Nintendo themselves. Though I suppose that isn't really a plus over PS3/Xbox 360... 

What it comes down to for me though at the end of it all, is that as of right now not even Zelda would get me to buy this system.

----

Overall, I think I'm just more excited for the new games that are coming out more than any of the hardware stuff that was announced (barring the PSVita - that shit looked slick). 

And for those who aren't watching the conferences, here was E3 in a nutshell:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)

I mean this in the most serious way possible: Microsoft _really_ need to cut their losses with Bing. They're clinging onto it like a teenager who is still sat there on the bench alone convincing himself that he's won the race whilst the rest of the crowd are surrounding the winner congratulating him. I wonder if this would've happened if Bill Gates was still in charge.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 8, 2011)

BBC News - Microsoft Xbox Kinect aiming to woo core gamers



> "Microsoft needs to take a serious look at its core audience and get things back on track with providing for their needs. It promised to deliver to its core gamers, but instead it's filled their core titles with a bunch of Kinect irrelevances, and made 2011-2012 the best 12 months on Xbox 360 for eight year-old girls."



QFMFT.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 8, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> BBC News - Microsoft Xbox Kinect aiming to woo core gamers
> 
> QFMFT.



I think there is *some* promise in what they showed with shooters, for example I think the squad voice commands in ME3 looked cool (though nothing that couldn't have been done with a standard mic IMO, and also not really delivering on the promise of controller free gaming). And if they added finger tracking then it does show a bit of hope for the future of FPS games on Kinect, though I'd admittedly still prefer a regular controller for it. I appreciate their attempt at delivering to core gamers with Kinect and as I said I might hook it up later to give some of these games a try, but I think the overall result is a resounding "meh" and if you don't have a Kinect right now, these features aren't worth plunking down $150 for one.

Though the 8 year old girls part of the comment is spot on. Disneyland Adventures? Sesame Street? Really? Really, Microsoft? I do suppose however that they're showing Nintendo that shooting shit up with guns and making gaming a "fun for the whole family" experience CAN co-exist on the same console with motion gaming.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't see how Nintendo announcing a bunch of shit for the 3DS, and a new controller equates to a "win" or a "stole the show".

because of how late I get up, I almost always end up only seeing the Nintendo conference, and every single year it's a let down. 

I hated the first Uncharted game, it was clunky and, though it did look great, I hated the feel of it. 

El Shaddai looks amazing, so does Mass Effect 3, Resistance 3, and seriously, those are fucking it. This is kind of a boring year for E3. 

Also to the people who are dick riding on BF3 already. Play Medal of Honor (2010) and there you go, it's the same damn game. I LOVED MoH, it felt great, it was challenging, and was fun. I loved how they said, "Learn to play the game, because we're not nerfing the sniper rifles" I love that mentality, and for a developer to put their foot down to players, who, for the most part are a bunch of pussies, is fucking awesome.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

Modern Warfare have always been brilliant games. They've got a winning formula there in terms of a brilliant campaign experience with brilliant characters, and a great online experience. They have a lot of faults here and there, the only reason I personally criticise so much is because I expect a lot from a COD game as I do Halo. They are big titles with a dedicated fan base, and so when more eyes are on you there is more pressure to get it right.

Some people are growing bored of modern shooters and that's fine, its personal preference. Doesn't make them bad. The COD series isn't bad, hell I don't see how you can criticise the MW series since they've only released two titles so far. The fact Activision has decided to bring Treyarch into it and flood the market with yearly COD titles isn't IWs fault. That, and every other modern shooter has copied them a lot. Imo the Modern Warfare series has always done that genre best, and though this new Battlefield game looks great, I'm not going to get too into it until I've played it. I know what to expect from COD and I like that.

I'm more excited for the new Halo games and Bioshock Infinite probably.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 8, 2011)

The way I see it, the problem isn't so much that the game is wrong but the people who play it. A proper military game should have teamwork as a main focus, like, I don't know, a military? They shouldn't totally focus on teamwork, though, like Army of Two, which was a bit lacking in other places. I've found the only good balance of this in Big Team Slayer in Halo Reach, because they sort of promote it with the multi-seat vehicles, but that is only sometimes. 

Maybe its just that I'm weird, but I like playing team games, especially objective based game types, as an actual team, not a group of individuals that are wearing the same uniform. If only they continued Star Wars: Battlefront Online...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah COD is one of those teams where people go a bit 'Rambo' whereas Halo is more team based.


----------



## Asrial (Jun 8, 2011)

I hope that, as a Nintendo fanboy, that the Nintendo Café (codename for WiiU) controller is just a proto.
They can achieve so much higher quality standards on the controller if they switch over to a retina-style display, like an actual iPad. And with that said, keep a standard-edition of the controller for the families, because retinas are freaking expensive if you have to replace them every 6 months. 

But I really like the concept of the controller, because it got several cameras, both front and back, like the 3DS, which will be shown in the new pokémon: snap-game. Saw a screenie, and I'm blown away already! But I also hope in general that the screentroller is only one or two per console, and optional.

EDIT: It must be noted though, that the price of official accessories like the Nunchuk or the Wii Board haven't undergone any significant drop in price, possibly because they will still be compatible with the Wii U.
Source: http://www.itproportal.com/2011/06/08/nintendo-wii-u-cause-wii-prices-fall-down/#ixzz1OiD5us94


----------



## Mexi (Jun 8, 2011)

Nintendo stock down 5 percent after Wii U reveal | Joystiq

lol


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 8, 2011)

After seeing all three conferences, they were all kinda meh, but imo sony's was the best of them. Vita has me interested, though I don't play with handhelds that much. Sony also has a very strong 1st party lineup for ps3 (the strongest in my opinion) with many and varied franchises.

Microsoft needs to learn how to develop good games. Their stable consists of Halo, Gears and Forza. Good games but after those I can't think of anything. They've tried to launch new series that didn't get any traction- Blinx, Brute Force and Too Human. Their purchase of Rare was an unmitigated bust. Crackdown sucks and is repetitive.

Nintendo's Wii-U, if it's capable of what I suspect, will be a letdown. I suspect it will compete with the current hardware on the market for 3rd party software, but since that hardware already has an entrenched userbase the only real reason to buy is to play the next mario, link, etc- Franchises with the exception of metroid have evolved little over the years. 3DS will off plenty of n64 ports with a few new offerings.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jun 8, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> I hated the first Uncharted game, it was clunky and, though it did look great, I hated the feel of it.



I didn't like uncharted 1 for similar reasons. Did you play uncharted 2? was it better?


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

Uncharted 2 is fucking awesome


----------



## MFB (Jun 8, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah COD is one of those teams where people go a bit 'Rambo' whereas Halo is more team based.



Depends on the map/who you play with really. Generally in the games I play, we have a group of people who know where to hunker down and can cover all angles of a map if we keep constant communication. Or if we don't play like that, we have three pairs of two that move around and kick ass all over  I've found more people in Halo doing their own thing vs. CoD.

Could just be because I play Hardcore only though


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

Yeah hardcore is different. In general though COD is pretty every man for himself. Thats why I like playing with a couple of mates. We hold the team up.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 8, 2011)

Rock4ever said:


> I didn't like uncharted 1 for similar reasons. Did you play uncharted 2? was it better?


after playing the first I didn't bother with it.



vampiregenocide said:


> Yeah hardcore is different. In general though COD is pretty every man for himself. Thats why I like playing with a couple of mates. We hold the team up.



The "run and gun" strategy is why MoH was how it was. They wanted to break the player of that habit, enforce team work. I love the BC2 and MoH games, but I can't play them for too long as my Graphics Card starts over heating -_-. Stupid 4870X2.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 8, 2011)

I wasn't mad on Medal of Honour. Was okay, very pretty looking.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 9, 2011)

I find Halo never has enough people using a mic, and because there's no killstreak or 'noobtube' support to deal with, players don't communicate problems, so a player hoarding shotgun+rocket launcher doesn't get dealt with, unlike in CoD where even complete strangers end up becoming friendly with the joint aim of fucking up someone on the other team who is causing them trouble.

Apart from maybe Gears Of War, I don't know of any shooters that rely on teamwork as much as some game mods in CoD.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 9, 2011)

the wii u although lot of people have been down on it. it supports hooking up usb devices. if i can hook up an external hard drive to it that is gonna be sweet in the end or other similar devices. the system is also backwards compatible with all the old wii gear. to me that's win win. am i probably going to use that new abomination of a controller no. but if the games work fine with the current wii setup going that route works for me.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

the PS3 and 360 can connect to external hard drives, too.

Fuck yea late to the party as ever, Nintendo.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Fuck yea late to the party as ever, Nintendo.



Same could be said to Sony and Microsoft on motion gaming I suppose.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 9, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Same could be said to Sony and Microsoft on motion gaming I suppose.


 
ANd gaming _period,_ if we want to go back a bit.


----------



## Kryss (Jun 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> the PS3 and 360 can connect to external hard drives, too.
> 
> Fuck yea late to the party as ever, Nintendo.




ya but dont you have to format the hard drive exclusive to the 360? microsoft likes to force you to buy their add ons typically. sony to me sounded more relaxed on this though.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

no idea on the 360, don't own one. 

and yea I think you can just plug one in to the PS3. the movies I have on my EXT are all/ mostly MKVs so I can't play them on it anyway, so I don't bother.



Grand Moff Tim said:


> ANd gaming _period,_ if we want to go back a bit.



Except when the PS1 was released to the market it was entering a new generation of media, and gaming in general that Nintendo didn't get into until later. The PS2 and Xbox took it to a new level, and here comes Nintendo releasing the gamecube and the shitty mini-disc. PS3 and 360 usher in the HD generation of Gaming, and Nintendo releases the kid/family/drunkard friendly SD Wii..

They've been behind the curve for a while, now the Wii U is a gambit. Sony and the PS3 are fully embracing 3D gaming (which I admit is stupid), and the Wii U is getting HD graphics. They're finally allowing more 3rd party games to be released for the system, and that's great. Hopefully they don't end up being a few good ones (like the launch titles announced at E3) and the rest bullshit games like the Wii's library is flooded with.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Except when the PS1 was released to the market it was entering a new generation of media, and gaming in general that Nintendo didn't get into until later.


 
Which of course has no bearing on the fact that Nintendo was doing console gaming before Sony and Microsoft were. I don't think that means anything regarding which maker is superior, of course, it's just related to accusing them of being "late to the party again." The party started at _their_ house.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

Kryss said:


> the wii u although lot of people have been down on it. it supports hooking up usb devices. if i can hook up an external hard drive to it that is gonna be sweet in the end or other similar devices. the system is also backwards compatible with all the old wii gear. to me that's win win. am i probably going to use that new abomination of a controller no. but if the games work fine with the current wii setup going that route works for me.



Why make a new console in the first place, then?


----------



## Mexi (Jun 9, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Also to the people who are dick riding on BF3 already. Play Medal of Honor (2010) and there you go, it's the same damn game. I LOVED MoH, it felt great, it was challenging, and was fun. I loved how they said, "Learn to play the game, because we're not nerfing the sniper rifles" I love that mentality, and for a developer to put their foot down to players, who, for the most part are a bunch of pussies, is fucking awesome.



^ I really enjoyed MOH as well, despite all the flak it got for its multiplayer. that said, I'm really looking forward to BF3 because I really enjoyed the 2nd one back in the day. it's more team-based with a greater focus on vehicle combat as well, so its not really comparable to cod as it is to halo.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Which of course has no bearing on the fact that Nintendo was doing console gaming before Sony and Microsoft were. I don't think that means anything regarding which maker is superior, of course, it's just related to accusing them of being "late to the party again." The party started at _their_ house.


And Sony, and Microsoft, came in and took all those people to their own parties at their own homes.

Simple as that. 

Nintendo shows up to one of them, and everyone else is having a bangin' time, and forgets all about the Nintendo party.
Someone, having a great time looks over, "DUDE, Where have you been?! THIS PARTY IS AWESOME"
"you were just at my house!" Nintendo screams back
"But this party is so much better man! You gotta keep up!"

Because the only ones who stayed behind were too drunk to get up, and were too enthralled with a Smash Brothers "tournament".

Late to to the mother fuckin' party they started.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

I hate how the gaming industry seems to be moving towards just a shit ton of amazing graphics while leaving game play and story lines in the dust.



Sicarius said:


> Because the only ones who stayed behind were too drunk to get up, and were too enthralled with a Smash Brothers "tournament".



I don't see Sony or Microsoft creating a better fighter.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hate how the gaming industry seems to be moving towards just a shit ton of *gimmicks* while leaving game play and story lines in the dust.



Fixed that one for you. (I still agree with your sentiment here though.)



> I don't see Sony or Microsoft creating a better fighter.



I don't see MvC3 on the Wii either. 


Anyway, when did this thread stop being about E3 and start being about arguing which company is the best? (Outside of what happened this week at E3 of course)


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> I hate how the gaming industry seems to be moving towards just a shit ton of amazing graphics while leaving game play and story lines in the dust.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Sony or Microsoft creating a better fighter.


Namco did that for us. 

It's called Tekken.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> The way I see it, the problem isn't so much that the game is wrong but the people who play it. A proper military game should have teamwork as a main focus, like, I don't know, a military? They shouldn't totally focus on teamwork, though, like Army of Two, which was a bit lacking in other places. I've found the only good balance of this in Big Team Slayer in Halo Reach, because they sort of promote it with the multi-seat vehicles, but that is only sometimes.
> 
> Maybe its just that I'm weird, but I like playing team games, especially objective based game types, as an actual team, not a group of individuals that are wearing the same uniform. If only they continued Star Wars: Battlefront Online...



Same here. The point of having the game split you up into teams is to make you play in that way, not like a bunch of one man armies. And yes,more battlefront would be awesome.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Fixed that one for you. (I still agree with your sentiment here though.)
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see MvC3 on the Wii either.



True, gimmicks are a better term, as it encomppasses more then just graphics.

I was referring more to Super Smash Brothers being a good game, and neither Sony or Microsoft make a first party title similar. You can't really compare it to MvC or Tekken anyway as they have very different gameplay styles.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> You can't really compare it to MvC or Tekken anyway as they have very different gameplay styles.



I believe you said a fighter, and MvC and Tekken are indeed fighters, regardless of gameplay style. It's ultimately one character, or set of characters, beating the shit out of another character or set of characters. 

I know Sony and MS themselves are not making them, but they do remain solely on those systems, and in my opinion, at the end of the day what consoles I can play the game on is what matters.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 9, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> Anyway, when did this thread stop being about E3 and start being about arguing which company is the best? (Outside of what happened this week at E3 of course)



That's what happens to approximately 9 out of 10 video game related threads, isn't it? 

In seriousness, I think it's indicative of how underwhelming the Expo was this year.


----------



## Pauly (Jun 9, 2011)

The Hydra controller for PC looks like a neat, viable option from playing games (FPS in particular) with a keyboard/mouse.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 9, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> I believe you said a fighter, and MvC and Tekken are indeed fighters, regardless of gameplay style. It's ultimately one character, or set of characters, beating the shit out of another character or set of characters.
> 
> I know Sony and MS themselves are not making them, but they do remain solely on those systems, and in my opinion, at the end of the day what consoles I can play the game on is what matters.



But that's like comparing CoD and Halo. Sure, they're both shooters, but they are insanely different.

I know I sort of compared them before, but I was commenting on how the communities, which tend to be much the same people, act very different.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 9, 2011)

synrgy said:


> In seriousness, I think it's indicative of how underwhelming the Expo was this year.



Yeh, I agree. The only thing from the 3 main guys that I'm really excited for is the PSVita and I was excited for that long before E3. It's been too long since I've played a handheld and it looks like they did everything right with it so far (aside from that cell phone-ish interface that replaced XMB and ATT for the 3G  ). Other than that, I'd say the game devs stole the show, but so much more focus is on the 3 console manufacturers so the whole Expo comes off flat overall.


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> But that's like comparing CoD and Halo. Sure, they're both shooters, but they are insanely different.
> 
> I know I sort of compared them before, but I was commenting on how the communities, which tend to be much the same people, act very different.



What? They're FPS games. FPS games have to have different stories and environments. You can't say, "you can't compare them. They're different."

so Halo can only be compared to Halo?

you gotta compare games within a genre, man.


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 9, 2011)

dragonblade629 said:


> But that's like comparing CoD and Halo. Sure, they're both shooters, but they are insanely different.



I agree that the games are extremely different due to how they play, but at the absolute core when someone says "fighter" or "FPS" these sets of games are what come to mind, lest we venture into the land of classifying our game genres like metal genres which I don't think anyone wants to see.  

I think we're just going to have to agree to disagree on this little tangent here. I'd much rather see discussion go back to people's thoughts on what happened at E3.

Edit: Pretty much 'd by Sicarius


----------



## Sicarius (Jun 9, 2011)

I now know of the HD remakes of MGS 2/3/peace walker, and Zone of the Enders.

this makes me happy.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 10, 2011)

Thought I'd already linked this here. Hmm


----------



## Vicissitude27 (Jun 10, 2011)

Prydogga said:


> Thought I'd already linked this here. Hmm




This gives me so much faith, that all the dungeons will be different and this game will envelope my life for 1000+ hrs. 

On another note, how ridiculous are some of these powers? 
Controlling storms? Hell yeah, pre-order commenced.


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

Sicarius said:


> Namco did that for us.
> 
> It's called Tekken.





Sicarius said:


> I now know of the HD remakes of MGS 2/3/peace walker, and Zone of the Enders.
> 
> this makes me happy.



I approve of both these posts  I love Smash Bros. but Tekken is still my favorite fighting game (party or not)


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

Also; PSVita will be amazing. The interface may not be ideal, but considering that (according to a couple of quotes from developers I read a little while back) the programming kit is _amazing_ to use, and they've finally listened to their community of players on price and what they want from a handheld they have little to worry about this time around.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 10, 2011)

Okay, this was very unexpected. I'm excited, because it looks SO good, and because Far Cry 2 was wicked, the only thing it was lacking, seems to be what this brought huge focus to: acting and characters. 



Also, this looks much different and more intense than previous titles:


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 10, 2011)

Just found this article;

E3 2011: Wii U tablet limited to one per console - News

So Nintendo is the go-to party/novelty/group fun console... only you can't connect more than a single Wii-U...


----------



## WickedSymphony (Jun 11, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Just found this article;
> 
> E3 2011: Wii U tablet limited to one per console - News
> 
> So Nintendo is the go-to party/novelty/group fun console... only you can't connect more than a single Wii-U...



What the...



The major issue I see with this is that, just like 3D on the 3DS which had no effect on gameplay and people opted to just turn the slider down to 2D because it gives better performance, etc., if only one of these controllers is allowed per console, any multiplayer game would have to NOT require this controller to play. So at the end, it just becomes another gimmick that won't be used like the 3D.

And come to think of it, if Nintendo is being more supportive of 3rd party titles this time around, what incentive do they have to use this controller if only one per console is allowed? They'll already be just porting games over, so obviously the controller can't have any major use that would make the other consoles' versions feel gimped to play without. So why would they want to use this controller? Just for a stats display?


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 11, 2011)

Prydogga said:


>




This has just made my day!


----------



## Daemoniac (Jun 11, 2011)

WickedSymphony said:


> What the...
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Like I said; Gimmick. Nintendo is king at it. This entire exercise just seems really, really badly thought out and is too much of a gimmick for words


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Jun 11, 2011)

Daemoniac said:


> Just found this article;
> 
> E3 2011: Wii U tablet limited to one per console - News
> 
> So Nintendo is the go-to party/novelty/group fun console... only you can't connect more than a single Wii-U...



Wait, wait, wait. You can still use a 3DS as a controller!


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 11, 2011)

I'm awaiting Battlefield 3, Mass Effect 3, Halo 4, and maybe the Halo: Combat Evolved remake. I hope the remake feels the same as the original.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 11, 2011)

Apparently the original Halo comes with it. And either way it's something else to play while waiting for H4.


----------



## Ripper1134 (Jun 14, 2011)

TO SKYRIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Demonbrn (Jun 19, 2011)

The direction of gaming in a nut-shell 
The 6 Most Ominous Trends in Video Games | Cracked.com


----------



## Bekanor (Jun 20, 2011)

Anybody else notice that since gaming achieved mainstream success it's been getting shittier on the whole every year?

Correlation or causation, you decide.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 20, 2011)

I forgot to say this. I'm getting Modern Warfare 3 just so I can kill team mates and piss people off. I have no problem with seeking entertainment at the expense of other people's emotions.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 21, 2011)

Christ i just saw the Ghost Recon: Future Warrior weapon customization video using kinect.



That looked insane. Not that i'll be in my place jumping about like a loonjob or talking to the fucking Tv but it did look awesome.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jun 22, 2011)

GazPots said:


> Christ i just saw the Ghost Recon: Future Warrior weapon customization video using kinect.
> 
> 
> 
> That looked insane. Not that i'll be in my place jumping about like a loonjob or talking to the fucking Tv but it did look awesome.


 
Yeah, that is the only thing I've ever seen done with motion sensing controls that actually made me think "Whoa, cool beans." Not enough to make me go buy a kinect, of course, but it at least shows that some companies are trying to integrate it into more than just party games.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jun 22, 2011)

I do not want a Kinect system. Sure it's got the Minority Report waving-hands-about gimmick but from watching that Ghost Recon vid it looks like a bitch to aim and there's no physical trigger to pull.


----------



## GazPots (Jun 22, 2011)

I don't want one either but it did look pretty cool as a tech demo sort of thing. 


The ONLY use i will ever have for kinect is for headtracking in Forza 4. And thats only because i solely race the game from the cockpit and manually thumbsticking the "headview" puts me off from racing super tight.


----------



## ZEBOV (Jun 30, 2011)

ZEBOV said:


> I forgot to say this. I'm getting Modern Warfare 3 just so I can kill team mates and piss people off. I have no problem with seeking entertainment at the expense of other people's emotions.


Someone neg repped me for this post.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 30, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I do not want a Kinect system. Sure it's got the Minority Report waving-hands-about gimmick but from watching that Ghost Recon vid it looks like a bitch to aim and there's no physical trigger to pull.


 
I think motion sensor technology should be used along with a controller, so like you can operate menus and whatnot as you would with you hands, but then play the game with a controller. I doubt you'd be as quick against someone using a controller if you were using the kinect.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 30, 2011)

Demonbrn said:


> The direction of gaming in a nut-shell
> The 6 Most Ominous Trends in Video Games | Cracked.com


 
I purposely avoided this thread because of that, and I've already stated my opinions in this thread all about that article. 

However, E3 raised an issue that interested me:

Operation Rainfall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In particular this game:





I'm actually quite glad that it's getting a European Localisation (meaning Australia gets it too), and it's the one game that I'm seriously considering buying a Wii for. However Nintendo of America stated that they're not localising a game they not planning to sell. 

Reason why it still interests me (even when I know I can get a translated copy) is that this particular game looks to be among the best RPGs that's come out. J-RPGs have gone rather stagnant over the past few years and this is the game that IMO not only changes that notion, but needs to be shared throughout the world. 

Operation Rainfall also seems to have become one of the biggest game campaigns to date too. I hope something positive comes out of this.


----------

